# When To Switch To Morphing Setup



## ahinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

2 of my 3 imitators tadpoles have their back legs formed and are pretty big.
I am curious if this when I should be transferring them to the morphing tank?

Also am I able to put both of the tads into the same morphing container or should they be separated for cannibalistic reasons?

Thanks.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I usually wait either until the elbows of the front limbs are very obviously protruding, or more often, after they have popped their front legs. It could also depends on what kind of morphing container you are using. 

As for cannibalism - by the time they are getting ready to pop their front legs, their mouth parts are also undergoing extensive transformation - so they aren't really able to cannibalize each other at that point.

Oz


----------



## ahinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a picture of one of the tads.









This is the morphing container.

















I am using water that has seeped through the parents tank into the false bottom area for the water in the morphing container.
There is about a 1/2 inch of water in the bottom.

Does it look and sound appropriate?

Thanks.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Looks good. I would still wait a week or so on the tads before moving them into the morph container - but you could do it now if you wanted. It might be a good idea to place an Indian Almond leaf or some other leaf litter into the water area to offer the tad some cover.

But other than that it looks good to me.

Oz


----------



## ahinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

I put one of them in it earlier and it really didn't seem to like it. It just went to the bottom and stayed there. So I pulled it out and put it back into the film canister because I was worried about it.
I am thinking about putting the film canisters in the setup near the water line facing up the slope and just continuing feeding them in the canisters.
I am really nervous for these tads because I lost the parents 2 weeks ago and these are going to be replacements (hopefully).


----------



## Pirateglow (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello, ahinkle - What is the pvc pipe for in the morphing container in the photo?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I would assume for draining out excess water out of the substrate. Possibly he has the water section siliconed off.


----------



## ahinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

jubjub47 said:


> I would assume for draining out excess water out of the substrate. Possibly he has the water section siliconed off.


The water section is not siliconed off. I put it in there because I have become addicted to using those rena air/water pumps to do all my siphoning for me. I put it on the other end becuase I didn't want to disturb the tads in the other end.
The substrate is raised up on eggcrate and so the water is continuous from one end to the other.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ah, makes sense.


----------

